# DP would be fun!!!!!! IF....



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

It did not come with Anxiety.
Being philosophical is fun at times and enjoyable. DP is not fun and not enjoyable. All because of FEAR bottom line. DP comes with anxiety. just like cereal with milk the only difference is........ If we got rid of that Anxiety from DP and only experience DP.......well that would be pretty cool If you ask me. Anxiety is Irrational thoughts...... DP thoughts are rational........ but Anxiety makes them Irrational and It makes us scared..... Honestly........ a person without anxiety can question Is there a god what Is this life am I living in a movie? without fear......... with anxiety you can't.......... Ahhhhhh...that cruel cruel anxiety.. leave my philosophical Dp alone!! lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

dp would be fun!!!! if....
it didnt last for a reeeeeally long time


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah that Is true...... mainly just like the movie fear and loathing........... Its the fear that gets us. Would be awesome If we were able to control the Anxiety part of DP and the DP when we wanted to be philosophical and all mysterious lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha hi hippiedude! 8)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

im here to tell you that dp without anxiety gets really old too. and it's not fun after a while. lol. sorry im having a pessimistic night.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Dude! 

Yeah you might be right about It getting old. But I just love the way It makes me view life in this mysterious way I never viewed It before..... pretty cool dude


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

agreed. sometimes it can be funnn. ahha.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

So what drugs you guys on again?


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

High on life  with a side order or Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas + Apocalypse now lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

high on life too i suppose! ahha no drugs at the moment


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you sure you have dp HippieDude? You sound wayy too happy. :roll:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol. hey jesse! hows it goin?


----------



## ChampionSocks (Mar 10, 2009)

HippieDude said:


> It did not come with Anxiety.
> Being philosophical is fun at times and enjoyable. DP is not fun and not enjoyable. All because of FEAR bottom line. DP comes with anxiety. just like cereal with milk the only difference is........ If we got rid of that Anxiety from DP and only experience DP.......well that would be pretty cool If you ask me. Anxiety is Irrational thoughts...... DP thoughts are rational........ but Anxiety makes them Irrational and It makes us scared..... Honestly........ a person without anxiety can question Is there a god what Is this life am I living in a movie? without fear......... with anxiety you can't.......... Ahhhhhh...that cruel cruel anxiety.. leave my philosophical Dp alone!! lol


Damn, so right about that man, I remember asking myself all this existential questions when i didnt have DP/DR, and i could think about them without going into a total state of panic. Now with DP/DR this questions are a royal mindf*ck that only make DP/DR worse. The anxiety is too much sometimes, it even drives me to paranoia.


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

My Depersonalization has been gone for two years now..... just here to try make people laugh or smile,help people,learn and remember not to make the my mistakes that I made not to get my DP back. DP is a chemical imbalance and everyone should be able to restore It back to normal and be able to enjoy there life  There is nothing at all to be sad or scared about..... Its all irrational thoughts......Its anxiety that's all just like a bad dream........ but we have to wake up again


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> lol. hey jesse! hows it goin?


Hey  Not too bad. How's you? Havn't chatted for a while.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What's up HippieDude
I like your attitude


----------



## HippieDude (Mar 22, 2009)

I dig you style too surfingisfun001 dude


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

I've experienced it without anxiety, and I wouldn't call it fun. It is tedious. Try getting motivated about something, or try having a good time when you start thinking about how we are not special, we are not important; we are the outcome of a series of events that has shaped us and everyone and everything before and after. We are the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh DP is a lot of fun alright. Like hammering rusty nails into your knees or explosive diarrhea. _Yes sir_. I often break down in tears of desperation in front of loved ones or beg doctors to put me on medications with potentially detrimental and otherwise dangerous side-effects when I'm having fun.

Seriously though, for me if you could somehow take the anxiety component away from DP, all it'd be is slightly less shit. In fact, now that I come to think of it, I'm heavily depersonalised right now, and I don't feel anxious whatsoever. And it's _still_ the worst thing I've ever experienced.

If DP was an entity I'd napalm the bastard. Then, when it had gone out, I'd drop it from a plane. Into an alligator-infesting swamp. Without a parachute. I wouldn't say, 'Hey you're a pretty fun guy. If it wasn't for your nervous twitch, you'd be perfect. Hell, I like you. You can come round to my house and fuck my sister.'


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

dp would be fun if...
that is the dumbest thing ive ever heard!!!! DP is one of the worst things that can happen to ANYBODY!!! anyone who thinks it could be fun at all might actually be psychotic!!!! :|


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> dp would be fun if...
> that is the dumbest thing ive ever heard!!!! DP is one of the worst things that can happen to ANYBODY!!! anyone who thinks it could be fun at all might actually be psychotic!!!! :|


I think what he's trying to say Edu, is that dp would be fun if it didn't suck.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> Oh DP is a lot of fun alright. Like hammering rusty nails into your knees or explosive diarrhea. _Yes sir_. I often break down in tears of desperation in front of loved ones or beg doctors to put me on medications with potentially detrimental and otherwise dangerous side-effects when I'm having fun.
> 
> Seriously though, for me if you could somehow take the anxiety component away from DP, all it'd be is slightly less shit. In fact, now that I come to think of it, I'm heavily depersonalised right now, and I don't feel anxious whatsoever. And it's _still_ the worst thing I've ever experienced.
> 
> If DP was an entity I'd napalm the bastard. Then, when it had gone out, I'd drop it from a plane. Into an alligator-infesting swamp. Without a parachute. I wouldn't say, 'Hey you're a pretty fun guy. If it wasn't for your nervous twitch, you'd be perfect. Hell, I like you. You can come round to my house and flower* my sister.'


VERY VERY VERY well put. I would also like to napalm the bastard, only then I would dip his nutsack in a pot of boiling oil and rip his anus out with the curved end of a crowbar and make him eat it.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Dp would be OK if I knew how long it would last.. Like you do when you get the flu. _And _someone gave me a million dollar and a trained monkey just for being so goddamn brave for getting through it.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

DP is about as fun as getting tied down butt naked by savage indian witch doctors as they turn your bum upwards, and having them release a horde of gorrillas hyped up on aphrodisiacs to rape you for 5 years and then someone drills a hole in your skull and dripps a pint of LSD directly onto your brain.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Up until that part about the gorillas, that didn't sound all that horrible.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

york said:


> Up until that part about the gorillas, that didn't sound all that horrible.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

york said:


> Up until that part about the gorillas, that didn't sound all that horrible.


Weird, I thought it sounded really bad from the beginning!


----------



## Mr. Void (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats crazy , I was thinking about that shit too. 
Exactly,


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

DP would be fun!!!!!! IF....

Haha. No. :|


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey, when I play with my 12 years old daughter, I'm positive that I'm 100% out of anxiety. Same thing happens when playing some video games, and especially when playing guitar or drums in a very adrenalinic way, or laughing in a party. So, my point is, I have some moments with dp WITHOUT anxiety, and dp still bothers me as hell. You "hippiewhateveryournickis" must were on dope when you wrote such a stupid post. And chances are good that you don't suffer dp at all.

Krisman-


----------



## Theanonomous (Aug 6, 2009)

DP is fun sometimes, but...
Anxiety isn't the only problem. First of all, my ADD goes to a whole different level when I'm in my own little world from the DP, and even people who don't have ADD probably sometimes feel like they have trouble concentrating on the absurd little mundane details that are so important to getting ahead and fitting in in our society. I find it makes it harder to relate to people and make friends when you are unable to live in the moment. When you are buisy analizing the deeper meaning of what someone just said and thinking about what the it reveals about their Psycology, it can be hard to think of what to say next.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

DP would be fun if.. It suddenly materialized as a person, and I could bludgeon it to a pulp.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

york said:


> DP would be fun if.. It suddenly materialized as a person, and I could bludgeon it to a pulp.


Yes. YES.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to negate your opinion, but my anxiety is under total control with several drugs, nor am I ruminating about my DP, and it is still an awful way to live. Its like being hooked up to an eternal IV of DXM or Ketamine. Yay this feels weird and cool, but you can stop now - I have had enough. I want my life back. Like being fully functional in an eternal dream state. I am a spectator of experience rather than living in it. No anxiety, yet good emotions go out the window as well. Sorry for my overly pessimistic post but here is a smiley to balance things out -->


----------

